# Siri stock downgraded



## bobsupra (Jul 12, 2002)

Bank of America recommended "sell" on Siri this morning.

http://aolpf5.marketwatch.com/news/newsfinder/pulseone.asp?dist=feed&siteid=aolpf&guid={8370A270-DD1C-4CC9-85C0-0FE6DE0EBA61}


----------



## jeslevine (Jul 21, 2002)

bobsupra said:


> Bank of America recommended "sell" on Siri this morning.
> 
> http://aolpf5.marketwatch.com/news/newsfinder/pulseone.asp?dist=feed&siteid=aolpf&guid={8370A270-DD1C-4CC9-85C0-0FE6DE0EBA61}


a while back BOA also downgraded DNA. Since that downgrade several years ago, DN has been making new highs

The point is this, Stern is coming aboard in January. Doesn't matter whether you or I care for Stern, the point is he currently has 12 to 15 million listeners. Conservatively, I estimate we will get about 3 million of those listeners at 13 bucks a month pop. It doesn't take a math genuis to release that Sirius will probably be in the black by the end of next year

Most analysts don't no crap. How many analysts do you know predicted the rise in the price of oil or natural gas? Not many. In fact you have these so-called analysts telling us that they believe that oil will go back to 35 bucks a barell

My point is people should do their own due diligence, and definitely not rely on what some idiot that you have no idea what conflicts of interst he has, or even how good his stock picking record has been


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

Wanna bet? I'll estimate that Stern will bring less than 1 million new subs.


----------



## jeslevine (Jul 21, 2002)

obrienaj said:


> Wanna bet? I'll estimate that Stern will bring less than 1 million new subs.


Mel K. said they will have 6 million by the end of 2006.

Incidently, I have XM not Sirius so this isn't an issue of loyalty to siri or xm, in fact I have stock positions in both so I have already placed my bets


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

The guys over at SiriusBackstage.com said that the BOA guy has never said anything good about Sirius.


----------



## jeslevine (Jul 21, 2002)

mwgiii said:


> The guys over at SiriusBackstage.com said that the BOA guy has never said anything good about Sirius.


They have been more wrong then right


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

If Stern is the reason for a rise in Sirius stock, I have to wonder what happens if Stern is removed form the picture. Planes do crash, cars do get into accidents and nut cases do shoot people. Investors should understand that placing bets based on the continuing performance of a single individual is very risky.


----------



## jeslevine (Jul 21, 2002)

AllieVi said:


> If Stern is the reason for a rise in Sirius stock, I have to wonder what happens if Stern is removed form the picture. Planes do crash, cars do get into accidents and nut cases do shoot people. Investors should understand that placing bets based on the continuing performance of a single individual is very risky.


yes, if something happened to stern, the stock would crash, but long term out several years it won't matter. Both sirius and xm are here to stay. In addition they have a duopoly which is the next best thing to a monopoly

sure there is risk in this, but if you can't afford to lose then you shouldn't buy stock


----------



## steelhorse (Apr 27, 2004)

I read somewhere that Stern is getting 500 million over 5 years. I don't see how sirius can make money on him.


----------



## jeslevine (Jul 21, 2002)

stern has 13 to 15 MILLION listeners

For every ONE MILLION listeners that subscribe to SIRIUS that is 13 million A MONTH

It doesn't take a math genius

In addition, all this publicity, GOOD OR BAD gets people curious, that is good for the stock. We will see what happens when he comes aboard


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

jeslevine said:


> yes, if something happened to stern, the stock would crash, but long term out several years it won't matter. Both sirius and xm are here to stay. In addition they have a duopoly which is the next best thing to a monopoly
> 
> sure there is risk in this, but if you can't afford to lose then you shouldn't buy stock


If serious investors have already factored Stern optimism in the price, there may be little upside potential while the downside remains. If the future of these wo companies is as bright as you expect, XM might be a less risky choice.


----------

